# carbon wrapping



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

hello there,
can somebody recommend a good carbon wrapper in the UK
i would like to get my spoiler blade carbon wrapped, in gloss finish not matte,
any help appreciated

thanks
kieran


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

proper carbon or 3m?


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*carbon wrapper*



Mookistar said:


> proper carbon or 3m?


so thats the name of the two top carbon wrapping companies in the uk .....yeah:wavey:
proper carbon and 3m.....

thanks


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

There was a question mark there for a reason


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

Mook said:


> There was a question mark there for a reason


oh excuse me:chairshot
carbon wrapping in gloss finish.....what is 3m
do you need further info?
i would like someone to wrap my spoiler to look like its the real deal without paying the real deal price!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks
kieran


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2011)

3M is the vinyl alternative, although I don't think it'll give the finish you're after. 

Steve


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

For someone who knows what they want you don't know very much 

3m is a vinyl carbon wrap. If that's what you want contact magic valet in the traders section

Mook


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*carbon wrap*

is vinyl shiny stuff Mook? like the REAL carbon , you know what i mean like....glossy shiny finish?

kieran


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Do a search in the bodywork section Kieran, search for thread title carbon wrapping and have a look at the guys work on the dash of the r32. I would only I'm using my iPhone. I have the guys number somewhere, you send him pics of the parts you want done and he gives you a quote. His work is VERY tasty


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*carbon wrap*



Darren-mac said:


> Do a search in the bodywork section Kieran, search for thread title carbon wrapping and have a look at the guys work on the dash of the r32. I would only I'm using my iPhone. I have the guys number somewhere, you send him pics of the parts you want done and he gives you a quote. His work is VERY tasty


sound darren:wavey:appreciate the feedback:wavey:

kieran


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

His email address - [email protected]

I have his mobile number too if you need it pm me


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

3m is matte.


----------

